# Got gas?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Apparently, he did recently.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Apparently, he did recently.
> 
> View attachment 18060


I've actually done that before, lol.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

How does that happen?


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

hillman said:


> How does that happen?


Smoking weed and getting behind the wheel.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

hillman said:


> How does that happen?


You'd have to ask pic.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

hillman said:


> How does that happen?


You drive off without taking the gas nozzle out of your vehicle. 
They break off quite easily, they're even designed to break off at a certain spot. That way you're not dragging the whole pump down the road, lol.

I actually received a phone call and was distracted. Multi tasking has it's risks , lol.
I noticed the hose as I was about to pull out of the gas station.

The smartest thing I did ? I brought the nozzle home and filled up my other vehicle before returning the nozzle, lol.

I walked into the HESS gas station and told the cashier " I think this belongs to you".

The attendant actually told me not to worry about it , thinking I was going to have to pay for any damages that might have occurred.
He said it happens all the time and explained they have a break off piece to reconnect it. 
I did feel some embarrassment to be honest.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I did it 30 years ago and the girl attendant turned out to have been in my Confirmation class at church. 
She blessed me by telling me to get gone NOW!

GW


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Like many geezers, I am a "creature of habit". I always stand by while the tank is filling, possibly because I don't really trust that the automatic shut-off is going to happen.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

hillman said:


> Like many geezers, I am a "creature of habit". I always stand by while the tank is filling, possibly because I don't really trust that the automatic shut-off is going to happen.


I scanned my credit card, filled the tank, just before I can pull the nozzle out the phone rang. I won't use the phone near any gas fumes so I walked away. It was a brand new 2004 F150, pure negligence on my part.

Give it a try, you haven't lived a full life without such an experience, it's exhilarating . Lol


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

hillman said:


> Like many geezers, I am a "creature of habit". I always stand by while the tank is filling, possibly because I don't really trust that the automatic shut-off is going to happen.


Yup.....I do the same thing. I never leave the pump and get back into my car or check under the hood while it's being refueled.

After it's done, I then go about any business that might be required, such as cleaning the windshield or checking the oil level and such.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I scanned my credit card, filled the tank, just before I can pull the nozzle out the phone rang. I won't use the phone near any gas fumes so I walked away. It was a brand new 2004 F150, pure negligence on my part.
> 
> Give it a try, you haven't lived a full life without such an experience, it's exhilarating . Lol


I think I'll just settle for forgetting to put the cap back on the the windshield washer fluid tank.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Yup.....I do the same thing. I never leave the pump and get back into my car or check under the hood while it's being refueled.
> 
> After it's done, I then go about any business that might be required, such as cleaning the windshield or checking the oil level and such.


Cleaning the windshield, checking the oil is not business. My "any" business was a great distraction. It was an unexpected conference call. 
Wish it was the windshield washer fluid , lol.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Cleaning the windshield, checking the oil is not business. My "any" business was a great distraction. It was an unexpected conference call.
> Wish it was the windshield washer fluid , lol.


I'm happily retired. My business is anything I do other than actually being @ work.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I'm happily retired. My business is anything I do other than actually being @ work.


You have no BUSINESS, you have free time, lol. 
*Business* is the activity of making one's living or making money by producing or buying and selling products (such as goods and services). Simply put, it is "any activity or enterprise entered into for profit.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Well,as a retiree myself, my business I've "entered into for profit" is getting paid for doing absolutely nothing.I work at my trade 24 hrs a day,so I am actually busier than I was when I had a job.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

stokes said:


> Well,as a retiree myself, my business I've "entered into for profit" is getting paid for doing absolutely nothing.I work at my trade 24 hrs a day,so I am actually busier than I was when I had a job.


I'm all in, lol .sounds good to me


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

hillman said:


> Like many geezers, I am a "creature of habit". I always stand by while the tank is filling, possibly because I don't really trust that the automatic shut-off is going to happen.


I tried filling my tank up without using the automatic shutoff today,,, but I couldn't see down the gas tank. 
The nozzle fits almost perfectly into the hole. 
How do you not use the automatic shut off on a fill up? Hmm


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

pic said:


> I tried filling my tank up without using the automatic shutoff today,,, but I couldn't see down the gas tank.
> The nozzle fits almost perfectly into the hole.
> How do you not use the automatic shut off on a fill up? Hmm


Damned if I know.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Many gas pump handles have a lever that you can set. Once set, it automatically allows the gas to flow w/o you having to have a hand on it. I'm sure that you all are aware of that. 

I never use that feature. I'm not in such a big hurry that I can't stand there with my hand on the gas pump handle for a few minutes.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Many gas pump handles have a lever that you can set. Once set, it automatically allows the gas to flow w/o you having to have a hand on it. I'm sure that you all are aware of that.
> 
> I never use that feature. I'm not in such a big hurry that I can't stand there with my hand on the gas pump handle for a few minutes.


Doesn't the automatic shutoff kick in( collapses the handle when you're holding it ) when the gas reaches full without using the little do hickey


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

hillman said:


> Damned if I know.


Lmao


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

LOL. A comedian (Carrot Top) uses that in his routine. He holds up a gas nozzle & says, "Pull into a gas station with this sticking out of your gas tank & say, "Fill her up, please."
The attendant looks worried & says, "You aren't going to drive off or nothing, are you?"


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> Many gas pump handles have a lever that you can set. Once set, it automatically allows the gas to flow w/o you having to have a hand on it. I'm sure that you all are aware of that.
> 
> I never use that feature. I'm not in such a big hurry that I can't stand there with my hand on the gas pump handle for a few minutes.


Try that with twin 30 gal. tanks takes more than a few minutes


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Just a couple of days ago, I pulled into a Costco to fill up my pick-up. I went ahead and set the nozzle on auto fill. 

It was cold & windy, and I had to put my jacket on. I needed both hands free to do that. Once done, I just stood there with my hands in my coat pockets.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Just a couple of days ago, I pulled into a Costco to fill up my pick-up. I went ahead and set the nozzle on auto fill.
> 
> It was cold & windy, and I had to put my jacket on. I needed both hands free to do that. Once done, I just stood there with my hands in my coat pockets.


Living life dangerously. 
What we'll do for an adrenaline rush, lol


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Living life dangerously.
> What we'll do for an adrenaline rush, lol


I plan to make up for it by getting a spirited m/c ride in this weekend.


----------

